# What happened to being well-dressed?



## Elaine Benes (Nov 17, 2020)

This is going to sound incredibly boomer-ish, but in my neck of the woods, not a lot of people like to dress nice anymore.

My initial impression was that it was due to laziness, but it seems that might not even be the reason. Many people simply do not care to use clothing to create a lasting impression on others. Pre-covid, I would go to somewhat upscale clubs on a regular basis and many patrons would show up in jeans and a T-shirt as if they were going to a dive bar. Even at historic jazz venues like the Green Mill (one of Capone's favorite hangouts), only about a quarter of attendees wear anything even remotely close to cocktail attire.

Has anyone else noticed this where they live, and do you find yourself falling into this trap? While this year has not been a great one for nightlife, I'm curious if other large cities in the US or abroad have seen a cultural shift where dressing to impress has fallen out of fashion.


----------



## Krystal (Nov 17, 2020)

Pretty much the saying "times change" explains it all. It's really where people saw formality as a form of upper class and having some restrictions on what everyone had to wear as sort of requirements. Many are in rather middle or lower class to not afford the clothing many upper class people have. The jazz age really started the cultural shift with the rebellious flappers. People just see it more or less not important to dress well for common day activities other than forms of work/school. The only exceptions for everyday people really being for special occasions. That and many people have branched away from so it created many forms of subculture (goth/emo, gang, hipster, etc.) that kinda did away with it as most saw it as going away from "the man" or formal wear.


----------



## Slick (Nov 17, 2020)

Nah, its like that everywhere now it's who can spread the most venereal diseases, or construct a sentence with the most uses of the word "Cunny"
This is likely due to the downward spiral of western culture following the release of The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air in the 1990. I try to redress this balance by wearing my formal long-coat made of circumcised foreskin and a propeller hat, every time I go down to the DMV to convince the people in line that the holocaust didn't happen. This is to show I am willing to be formal and personable at all times, including when I'm being forcefully dragged out by security.
-slick


----------



## Lonely Grave (Nov 17, 2020)

I think it's mostly generational drift. Each successive generation of youth, or at least a small but influential part of each generation, sought to break away from norms by being "shocking" in fashion and manner. Peer pressure and conformity did the rest. You also saw counter-movements as youths more aligned to their mentor figures stayed loyal (e.g. the mod vs. rocker situation in 60s and 70s Britain). 

That being said it did really seem that the days of suited gentlemen and attired ladies carried a certain amount of innate respect that feels absent from today's society.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Nov 17, 2020)

Same as above. But they have a name.

Hipsters.

They are why your local fancy-pants watering hole looks like shit now. A bunch of dipshits with more money than sense showed up to intentionally dress shitty at it. Ironically.

Hey, at least it finally got them the fuck out of my kind of place where they actually thought they were fitting in with the blue-collar crowd.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 17, 2020)

This has been a meme for a while now.
Like @/A/non Prince said, time change:


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Nov 17, 2020)

I mean, have you seen what most people look like these days? Most people are fat and have shit posture. If you look at past generations, even those in poverty could look nice compared to today's generation because being fat was rare and it was easy to find nice clothes in your size. Clothes always look nicer on low BMIs than it will on an obese ones, even if the fabric is shit. Not to mention, you weren't bogged down by endless fashion choices and cliques, you really didn't have a lot of options, and almost all of those options back then were modest and clean cut looking.


----------



## The Fool (Nov 17, 2020)

Ancient Japanese tea ceremonies held by emperors were once extremely extravagant to flaunt their wealth. Then one day an emperor decided that was gay and held a humble one, and that's how people did things ever since.

Sometimes people just realize going out of your way to look like a privileged asshole is actually kind of obnoxious. Like maybe it's not that weird to just dress casually when going out instead of trying to one-up everyone around you like you're some goddamn woman.


----------



## дядя Боря (Nov 17, 2020)

there are many factors here:

Prevalence of shitty quality and consumerism, in fact finding a good quality clothing is pretty hard on a budget. Even midscale clothiers peddle the same shitty material that Walmart does, may be a tad better, but at considerably bigger markup. Shitty materials, cheap shitty dyes, shitty sawing made by slave labor. And with that comes the age of throw away clothing, wear once, throw it away. No one is taking or know how to take care of clothing. Wine stain? Fuck it, just buy new one.

The last few generations have been declining on tastes and culture. Poverty, victimhood and lack of manners are being celebrated. People are totally clueless and somehow it's diversity and I have to respect some savage who wipes his ass with his barehand. More of 3rd worlders come to US and there is nothing they can conceivably enrich people here who were raised right, only the trailer trash, may be.

Do I see it around me more? No, not really. My circle of friends keeps it classy. There is nothing priveleged or asshollish about it. I have traditions and history to respect and it does not burden me.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Nov 17, 2020)

I chalk it up to fashion _technology_. Back in the "good old days" there really wasn't as much in between "suit" and "laborer's clothes", both fashion-wise and fabric-wise. Jeans weren't stone-washed and elasticized with spandex like they are today, it was the sort of raw, unbroken-in denim that was the province of miners then and hipsters now. Wearing jeans to a nightclub then would have been more like, I dunno, wearing some camouflage thing you got from the Army surplus store now. Similarly with things like T-shirts - these used to be considered underwear or work clothes.

100 years ago, the most "casual" thing remotely imaginable for a gentleman - for his rough-and-tumble sporting - was tweed and flannel.


			https://www.bartleby.com/95/34.html
		

Look through the list of fabrics mentioned here and you'll see a lot of wool, linen, and silk - hardly any cotton besides a mention of "homespun" in the sporting section. Nobody was making midrange clothes out of our most affordable material.

Clothes were _expensive_ until the age of mass-production - even Emily Post, writing squarely toward an upscale audience, anticipates the lower ranks of "gentlemen" only to be able to afford two suits. And when was the last time you took clothes to be mended at a tailor? Unless you're into high-end clothing, these days it's almost always cheaper to just buy a new one.

To a certain extent I think stuff like "Casual Friday" was inevitable once you actually _could _dress casual without looking like a stevedore.


----------



## Sir Bartleby Montclair (Nov 17, 2020)

I think some of it laziness, especially when it comes to men. Boys just aren't taught to dress themselves anymore and we get a generation of men walking around with video game shirts and mom jeans. It's terrible. 

I think the biggest thing though is just formality is gradually going away. My husband has a white collar job in a major city. He wears casual button downs and chinos everyday and people always ask him what he's dressed up for. His co-workers wear jeans and sweatpants most of the time. It's so weird to me that offices are letting employees show up like that now. 

My mother said when she was a kid, if they want shopping in the city, they'd get all dressed up for it. Dresses and formal gloves and everything. That sounds so foreign to me. I guess dressing up for clubs and work will sound foreign to our children too.


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Nov 17, 2020)

T-shirts are more comfortable.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Nov 17, 2020)

Who gives a fuck what other people think about what I wear? Lmao.


----------



## northstar747 (Nov 17, 2020)

A Cardboard Box said:


> Who gives a fuck what other people think about what I wear? Lmao.




Well how are you gonna sort out the pecking order? how will the people below you know your above them and vice versa.

Also I think the fact that we have more on demand entertainment. I was cleaning out a closet and found my mothers records, and it hit me how much work people would do for music. you d have a huge machine to play it. you d have to put a record on and it would only hold a few songs before you d have to flip..

I am sooo fucking lazy I cant be bothered to push a tape into a vcr but fuck we all used to go to the video store on friday night to find a movie.

anyway I remember all the older boomers would go to formal concerts and realizing how people who didnt have entertainment on demand would leave their homes to seek it and socialize explains alot.

Now I kinda want to see a hipster with a man bun in a romper onesie in a room full of sharp dressed men.


----------



## Arch Zealot (Nov 17, 2020)

im sure an 1700's person would ask the same of an 1800's person.
Since time and fashion just changes.
Ah look at that suit, where are the frills! Why is the woman wearing the high heels? no colours, he must be awfully poor. what kind of man would ever go to a celebration without a proper codpiece.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Nov 17, 2020)

northstar747 said:


> Well how are you gonna sort out the pecking order? how will the people below you know your above them and vice versa.
> 
> Also I think the fact that we have more on demand entertainment. I was cleaning out a closet and found my mothers records, and it hit me how much work people would do for music. you d have a huge machine to play it. you d have to put a record on and it would only hold a few songs before you d have to flip..
> 
> ...


I mean, that's what I chalk it up to: people give less of a fuck about social hierarchy. 

Dressing nice is a class thing, and always has been. Lots of people itt talk about how "well used to everyone had a suit" and all that shit. No. They didn't. All the *middle class* people that we see pictures and video of had suits. The Irish immigrants working in sweatshops didn't. The Italians living nuts to butts in windowless (as in there were holes, but no frames or panes) blockhouses didn't. 

People wore suits because they needed everyone to know they were a middle class wasp and not a fucking disgusting working class eye-tie or potato nigger. 

A lot of that social interaction was some keeping up with the Joneses shit. My parents had me later in life so growing up I got to see a lot of that real old school stuffy money bullshit, everything was about perceived social class. A lot of "oh no you can't go over to Longfeather's house, what would people think?" "Oh you're really planning on wearing *that* to dinner? You know Mr. Sheckelgruber will be there."

I just see a lot less of that social hierarchy, pecking order bullshit. Maybe it's my old man punk rock roots, but I see young people telling the fat cat corpo shills to fuck off as a good thing. Yeah there's still lots of CONSOOM but actually interacting with these young people, they are a lot shrewder than most of us give credit for, and I think we shouldn't mistake commercials and paid influencers for actual habits.


----------



## Not Really Here (Nov 17, 2020)

Do you really want things like the 90's swing revival to come back?
Bros in zoot suits and shit?


----------



## FatalTater (Nov 17, 2020)

Back In The Day one did not go out in their pajamas and flip flops with messy hair because _someone might see you_. If there was a chance another member of the community might witness your appearance, you at least threw on some clean clothes and brushed your hair. Being seen looking like you woke up on the front lawn would give the impression that your were lazy and untidy, things that were (are?) considered bad character traits.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Nov 17, 2020)

"It isn't comfortable" has been the go to response when I ask manchildren why they still constantly wear shorts and graphic tee's like 9 year olds instead of real clothes.

There's also a real lack of shame in this society.  See fat people, fur fags, cosplayers outside of conventions for proof of this.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Nov 17, 2020)

does this count as being well dressed


----------



## Based Cheeto (Nov 17, 2020)

In these slovenly times, at least one man bravely soldiers on...


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Nov 17, 2020)

Maurice Caine said:


> View attachment 1734230
> 
> does this count as being well dressed


Take off the helmet and mix up the colors and you have my everyday dress
OT: Do you really want to wear a suit all the time? As many posters have noted, they wore those clothes because it was expensive, first and foremost. A suit wasn't something you got because you WANTED it but because you HAD to have it. Compare that to an era where clothes can basically come out for the price of vidya and everyone knows you dont have to kill your feet with oxfords unless you really want to show off and there's going to be a difference.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Nov 17, 2020)

Let's be honest, most people in the 50's dressed like that. Can see pulling it off without tucking the shirt in (which is tacky as fuck, tbh).


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 17, 2020)

im sorry but i look very good in blue jeans....


----------



## Homegrown Homophobia (Nov 17, 2020)

ProblematicUser420 said:


> "It isn't comfortable" has been the go to response when I ask manchildren why they still constantly wear shorts and graphic tee's like 9 year olds instead of real clothes.
> 
> There's also a real lack of shame in this society.  See fat people, fur fags, cosplayers outside of conventions for proof of this.



Definitely for cargo shorts.  I felt like a new man when I threw mine all out and replaced them regular khaki shorts.



Stoneheart said:


> im sorry but i look very good in blue jeans....



Jokes aside, Levi's 501 jeans and their knockoffs are awesome and will never go out of style.  They can be dressed up and down super easily.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 18, 2020)

People don't have money left after they've spent it on their avatar wardrobe and horse armor.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Nov 18, 2020)

A Cardboard Box said:


> I mean, that's what I chalk it up to: people give less of a fuck about social hierarchy.
> 
> Dressing nice is a class thing, and always has been. Lots of people itt talk about how "well used to everyone had a suit" and all that shit. No. They didn't. All the *middle class* people that we see pictures and video of had suits. The Irish immigrants working in sweatshops didn't. The Italians living nuts to butts in windowless (as in there were holes, but no frames or panes) blockhouses didn't.
> 
> ...


I disagree; I've seen photos and even some early video of my great-grandparents, and they went out of their way to dress as well as they could have even though they were not middle class until very late in their lives. Dressing well was one of the few things they control after-all since it is not like they could change their background and they didn't have the opportunities my grandparents managed to get that propelled them into the middle class.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Nov 18, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> I disagree; I've seen photos and even some early video of my great-grandparents, and they went out of their way to dress as well as they could have even though they were not middle class until very late in their lives. Dressing well was one of the few things they control after-all since it is not like they could change their background and they didn't have the opportunities my grandparents managed to get that propelled them into the middle class.


My wife's family were working class Irish immigrants and they wore moth eaten jackets out of trash bins and bundled up newspapers for shoes for most of their lives. I think people have some really rosy views of shit they understand nothing of.

I dunno man, a lot of trad faggots in this thread. Kiwi Farms is a lot less fun since Trump lost and I think it's because of the massive influx of tards from pol and tradfag boomers. Frankly I'm getting sick of pol threads like this.


----------



## Bass (Nov 27, 2020)

Arch Zealot said:


> what kind of man would ever go to a celebration without a proper codpiece.


I ask myself this question everyday.


----------



## The Real Me (Nov 27, 2020)

Fucks me up that I don’t get to wear my salmon dress shirt as often as I’d like.


----------



## babadook (Nov 28, 2020)

A Cardboard Box said:


> My wife's family were working class Irish immigrants and they wore moth eaten jackets out of trash bins and bundled up newspapers for shoes for most of their lives. I think people have some really rosy views of shit they understand nothing of.
> 
> I dunno man, a lot of trad faggots in this thread. Kiwi Farms is a lot less fun since Trump lost and I think it's because of the massive influx of tards from pol and tradfag boomers. Frankly I'm getting sick of pol threads like this.


Not your safe space


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Nov 28, 2020)

babadook said:


> Not your safe space


Lmao. Lot of angry poltards on the farms these days. I will enjoy the next four years.


----------



## John Titor (Nov 28, 2020)

Weather. Suits look nice but I would die wearing those here in warmer days.


----------



## Brahma (Nov 29, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> I disagree; I've seen photos and even some early video of my great-grandparents, and they went out of their way to dress as well as they could have even though they were not middle class until very late in their lives. Dressing well was one of the few things they control after-all since it is not like they could change their background and they didn't have the opportunities my grandparents managed to get that propelled them into the middle class.


They weren't carrying a camera around with them all day.

The pictures and videos you saw of them were on high holidays or events, so of course they were dressed up.


----------



## Eris! (Nov 29, 2020)

The existence of standards, regardless of what those standards may be, is now viewed philosophically as an imposition you have no right to impose on others. Having standards of behavior divides people into judgeable categories in a value hierarchy, which is forbidden.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Nov 29, 2020)

Standards are racist bigot

Standards are part of the class hierarchy bigot

Standards are abelist bigot.

My own opinion jokes aside? Clothes are a sign of wealth, it's the same as a peacock. As poor as the poor are, many of them are wealthier than the poor of ages past.

Standards arent slipping so much as all classes are playing by the same rulebook now where in previous ages they could not and did not.


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Nov 29, 2020)

I think the word you search is neglected.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm wearing a three piece suit right now.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Nov 29, 2020)

I dress however is appropriate for the occasion. At work, I wear construction gear and I wear it till it falls apart. If I'm out I. The weekends, I'm clean and tidy, but still casual. But if I'm going to an event or something that would mean wearing 'fancy' clothes, then I'll dress up like a motherfucker. Dressing nicely shows respect to your host, your fellow attendees and yourself. 
Then again, I'm odd... I insisted on a dress code for my wedding because I didn't want some tard looking like a hobo in photos I'll have for the rest of my life.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Nov 29, 2020)

Croan Çhiollee said:


> I dress however is appropriate for the occasion. At work, I wear construction gear and I wear it till it falls apart. If I'm out I. The weekends, I'm clean and tidy, but still casual. But if I'm going to an event or something that would mean wearing 'fancy' clothes, then I'll dress up like a motherfucker. Dressing nicely shows respect to your host, your fellow attendees and yourself.
> Then again, I'm odd... I insisted on a dress code for my wedding because I didn't want some tard looking like a hobo in photos I'll have for the rest of my life.


This. 

When I'm in the field, I dress for the fucking field. 
When I'm going to the bars, I turn the fuck up*.

I used to buy into the whole "no I dress comfortably!", but then I realized that 1) comfortable is a subjective term that changes based on the environment your in and 2) dressing "well" honestly isn't that uncomfortable - a well-fitting collared shirt is only marginally less flexible than an ill-fitting T-shirt or sports jersey, and quite honestly my feet have an easier time in leather oxfords than flip-flop sandals. 

*_within reason, don't want to be the weirdo over-dressed in the corner_


----------



## Foltest (Nov 30, 2020)

It depends for me. I like to dress with shirt and some nice chinos when I am at the office, but because of rona, have been working from home and I dress really casual. When I go out, I try to dress as nice as possible.


----------



## Lamby Lams (Nov 30, 2020)

It's a combination of times changing and people being more open. A lot of people dress for themselves now, and that is socially acceptable. I think that clothes are a very important part of self-expression, so I can understand why anyone would get upset when someone underdresses for a special occasion. Like I really don't get how you can just roll up to church in your pajamas. Nowadays I really don't care, but in retrospect, I think we've reached an all-time low in terms of historical fashion.


----------



## World's Best Dad (Dec 2, 2020)

How "nice" are you referring to, OP? I don't really see a reason to wear anything more than a polo or casual button-up shirt with a pair of chinos when I go out, unless I'm attending a symphonic concert, musical, or something similar. On just a regular night out, though? Screw it, find yourself a balance of looking presentable and being comfy.


----------



## Seventh Star (Dec 6, 2020)

According to Hobsbawm, it's a reversal of an old social order. Before, the poor would attempt to dress like the rich, but around the fifties, the rich wanted to dress and behave like the poor. Even the middle class would try to emulate these working classes, so it led to the adoption of jeans.


----------



## Letora (Dec 6, 2020)

The future is athleisure.

I think we should value clothes that are modern and higher tech: clothes that you can comfortably sweat in; that are flexible and don't inhibit your movement and ability to react, like suits and dresses made with scratchy, delicate fabrics did.


----------



## Brahma (Dec 7, 2020)

Letora said:


> The future is athleisure.
> 
> I think we should value clothes that are modern and higher tech: clothes that you can comfortably sweat in; that are flexible and don't inhibit your movement and ability to react, like suits and dresses made with scratchy, delicate fabrics did.


That's what athletics clothing is supposed to be for sure, but most athleisure wearers aren't working up a healthy sweat and they only thing they react to is their insulin going missing.

So much of fashion is just larping. Tweed is going through something of a renaissance and you just know none of those fuckers have ever been out on a moor shooting.

Military dress uniform ackets a few years ago the same thing


----------



## augment (Dec 7, 2020)

Times change, also the type of place and income influence it. At the moment yes it's looking a lot like rodeo clowns meet 4-year-old in grown up size clothing is the way to go but who knows what it will change into tomorrow.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 7, 2020)

In the age of Amazon, Netflix, etc and especially in most recent times, people leave the house less and when you leave the house less you find it harder to work up the care to dress well when you do go out.


----------



## CapricornusRex (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't really mind the obsession with dressing as poorly as possible, but can people please stop wearing their smelly pajamas outside? It's not a corona thing either, it's been the last 4-5 years where people are just showing up everywhere wearing their pajamas. My work had to put in a dress code to keep people from showing up in their smelly, stained pajama pants.


----------



## BlazikenLover (Dec 7, 2020)

Mom always remarks to my siblings and I how we should dress "well" or "how you want others to see you", she didn't have much money when she married but still tried to dress well for work. 
Another time dad told me about how one of his grandfathers would wear a suit everyday, and he worked at the port doing manual labor. Everyone got the impression he worked at an office or similar.
Last year I went to a job interview and one of the superiors there was wearing a very discoloured t-shirt, jogging pants (also worn down and with holes) and either sandals or flipflops, dude looked like he would be more at home selling friendship bracelets at a park or beach. I was in disbelief since sitting next to him was another superior wearing a dress shirt, pants and shoes. They were day and night.
At current work it is a mixed bag, older guys tend to wear shirts and dress pants or the like. Younger guys go more casual but at least don't go with discoloured shirts full of holes. Lastly the older fat ones dress with worn t-shirts which I sorta get, must be a pain getting clothes on their size.
Personally I follow my parents advice, except on summer, sure the building may be air conditioned but the bus ride home will leave my shirt drenched, so I'd rather wear a polo t-shirt during those 40°c days. Lastly what I might skip on at the moment are fancy shoes, but thats because I value comfort when it comes to them, and I have a really hard time finding comfortable footwear.


----------



## Fishious Rend (Dec 7, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> In the age of Amazon, Netflix, etc and especially in most recent times, people leave the house less and when you leave the house less you find it harder to work up the care to dress well when you do go out.


that and you could spend money it better places, compared to a suit you would use like once or twice.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 9, 2020)

Letora said:


> The future is athleisure.
> 
> I think we should value clothes that are modern and higher tech: clothes that you can comfortably sweat in; that are flexible and don't inhibit your movement and ability to react, like suits and dresses made with scratchy, delicate fabrics did.


Behold, the future of fashion:


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Dec 11, 2020)

Personally, I don't care how others dress for the most part.  However, I expect the same courtesy, which I do _not_ get a lot of the time (sadly). I've dealt with many catty comments from people and my appearance in recent years.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not dolled up 24/7 (I'm typing this as I am wearing a giant 20 year-old sweatshirt and sweatpants). When I run quick errands, I just want to get the damn errand done and over with, so I don't dress up for that; ponytail and sweatpants it is. In fact, 2020 has me wearing pajamas most of the time these days. When I do go out, though, I want to look nice. And there have been some days this year where I've had the urge to doll up a bit just to make myself feel nice and to feel good about myself. For me, it's an absolute mood booster when I put effort into my appearance.

Last year, around this time, I dolled up a little bit for a date night with my husband to one of our favorite restaurants/breweries.  I wore a black turtleneck with a  wool  skirt, some winter boots, and put a little piece of fake holly in my hair (because Christmastime). Not the most glamourous or fancy thing ever, right?  Just something cozy and cute for a Wintertime date night. The bartender that night (a woman) was very snarky at me from the get-go, saying something along the lines of "what black tie affair are YOU headed to after this?"  You know, the basic condescending crap that a lot of women are notorious for.

When a wool skirt is considered "too dolled up" for a date night at a restaurant, then you know the culture has changed for the lazier.  Not that I expect for people to be super fancy or anything ... But in recent years, the bar keeps getting lower for what "overdressed" means.  A nice pair of jeans paired with boots and a clean sweater is now considered too fancy these days.  Crazy!

"Current Year" fashion is so uninspired, bland, and ugly. Even at the start of the 2010's, there were some cute fashion trends (form fitting sweaterdresses come to mind, for example). I don't think that clothes serve as a form of individualism or self-expression anymore; at least not collectively. Most people's wardrobes these days all look the damn same, and most of it is all from the same stores (Wal-Mart, Target, Amazon, etc.). If you're upper class, it's all about the designer logo you are wearing. If you're middle or lower class, it's all about the pop culture references on your shirt. We're living in a time where actual STYLE has taken a backseat, and I'm _not _here for it. Not for me, at least.


----------



## JokahBaybee (Dec 15, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> Do you really want things like the 90's swing revival to come back?
> Bros in zoot suits and shit?


Yes.


----------



## JokahBaybee (Dec 15, 2020)

The 70s attitude towards suits should come back IMO.
Since the suit is dead and business casual killed it, I think it's about time the pendulum swung back to taking the suit and having fun with it.
First, the Bush-era liberals stigmatized it into being only for stodgy bureaucrats, then the Obama-era libs bastardized it with the whole hipster fedora shit, and don't even get me started on how women's "suits" took all the cute little nuances of men's suits and went out of their way to fuck them up for no reason, like forgoing the surgeon's cuffs, faking all the pockets, and PUTTING DRAWSTRINGS ON THE TROUSERS.
Like even if some musician or something is wearing a proper 2 piece (forget the 3 pieces because waistcoats are "old-fashioned"), they don't bother wearing a shirt, tie, or even something so sensible as a turtleneck, no, they wear a t-shirt because "muh formality contrast" and "muh anti-authority contrarianism"


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Dec 15, 2020)

JokahBaybee said:


> The 70s attitude towards suits should come back IMO.
> Since the suit is dead and business casual killed it, I think it's about time the pendulum swung back to taking the suit and having fun with it.
> First, the Bush-era liberals stigmatized it into being only for stodgy bureaucrats, then the Obama-era libs bastardized it with the whole hipster fedora shit, and don't even get me started on how women's "suits" took all the cute little nuances of men's suits and went out of their way to fuck them up for no reason, like forgoing the surgeon's cuffs, faking all the pockets, and PUTTING DRAWSTRINGS ON THE TROUSERS.
> Like even if some musician or something is wearing a proper 2 piece (forget the 3 pieces because waistcoats are "old-fashioned"), they don't bother wearing a shirt, tie, or even something so sensible as a turtleneck, no, they wear a t-shirt because "muh formality contrast" and "muh anti-authority contrarianism"


You just _know_ that current fashion has become a Hindenburg when you have resorted to buying most of your clothes via Etsy or thrift shopping.

For the past four years, I have relied mostly on thrifted clothing.  Clothes just _looked _nicer even 15 years ago. They were better made and last a lot longer, too.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Dec 16, 2020)

JokahBaybee said:


> forgoing the surgeon's cuffs


Were surgeon's cuffs _ever_ commonly worn outside the "Look At Me I Have Money" crowd?


----------



## JokahBaybee (Dec 16, 2020)

Kosher Dill said:


> Were surgeon's cuffs _ever_ commonly worn outside the "Look At Me I Have Money" crowd?





I'm pretty sure surgeons cuffs are on every suit. 
What you may be talking about are french cuffs, which are for shirt sleeves, and require fancy cufflinks to fasten together.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Dec 16, 2020)

JokahBaybee said:


> I'm pretty sure surgeons cuffs are on every suit.


Usually they're only called that if they're _working_ buttons like the ones in your picture. The vast majority of suits just have ornamental buttons sewn on.
Leaving one button unbuttoned (also like in your picture) is the way to say "Look At Me I Have Money", by showing off your working buttons.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 16, 2020)

JokahBaybee said:


> The 70s attitude towards suits should come back IMO.
> Since the suit is dead and business casual killed it, I think it's about time the pendulum swung back to taking the suit and having fun with it.
> First, the Bush-era liberals stigmatized it into being only for stodgy bureaucrats, then the Obama-era libs bastardized it with the whole hipster fedora shit, and don't even get me started on how women's "suits" took all the cute little nuances of men's suits and went out of their way to fuck them up for no reason, like forgoing the surgeon's cuffs, faking all the pockets, and PUTTING DRAWSTRINGS ON THE TROUSERS.
> Like even if some musician or something is wearing a proper 2 piece (forget the 3 pieces because waistcoats are "old-fashioned"), they don't bother wearing a shirt, tie, or even something so sensible as a turtleneck, no, they wear a t-shirt because "muh formality contrast" and "muh anti-authority contrarianism"


I don't think people would wear those ugly 70's suit monstrosities such as Al Pacino in Scarface wore.



Jesus, the 50's and 60's did it better.


----------



## TowinKarz (Dec 18, 2020)

Casual functional clothes are a lot better than "nice" stuff that is hell to wear and you can't do anything for fear of getting it irreparably dirty.   I hate ties and sport coats with a passion, if it ain't a job interview, court, or a funeral, don't expect me to wear one.   They aren't comfortable, they limit your movement  and there's no reason to wear one,  nothing objectively works better if you're wearing a tie.  You could say the same about jewelry, but, at least a wristwatch or a necklace isn't actively STRANGLING you.   A good pair of slacks is wonderful, but, knowing my klutziness, I'd rather have jeans that can take the beating and come out more or less clean. 

That said, there's a difference between dressing stylishly, and dressing _presentably_. 

I don't care if you want to wear jeans and a T-shirt everywhere, but, once the knees wear out or they get permanent stains, replace them, please.    You don't have to be at the apex of what's "in", but at least look like you made the best with what you've got... people leaving the house in jammies, or with food-stained shirts just scream "I don't give a fuck about me or anyone else".


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Dec 18, 2020)

The West needs to die. Its degenerating culture is a cause for celebration for people like me.


----------



## JokahBaybee (Dec 29, 2020)

TowinKarz said:


> Casual functional clothes are a lot better than "nice" stuff that is hell to wear and you can't do anything for fear of getting it irreparably dirty.   I hate ties and sport coats with a passion, if it ain't a job interview, court, or a funeral, don't expect me to wear one..  They aren't comfortable, they limit your movement  and there's no reason to wear one,


Lmao get a better fitting suit and learn to launder clothes pleb


----------



## Nick Gars (Dec 29, 2020)

I enjoy dressing nice, but I've always been a scrawny white boy living in ghettos. You stick out like that and you're asking for trouble. Gotta look the part to avoid unnecessary conflicts. Your clothing and how you hold yourself can be a massive deterant to criminals even if you're a small guy.


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 29, 2020)

You say boomer-ish, when a lot of it had to do with the boomer generation casualizing everything due to "a necktie is like a noose, man" or some similar bullshit. Hippie iconoclasm had a lot to do with the casualization of America. In my grandparents' generation (Greatest), the reason you dressed well in the workplace or at social functions like church was because it was considered a show of respect- I'm dressing well because I value you, and have taken extra time and trouble to look less like a slob.


ProblematicUser420 said:


> "It isn't comfortable" has been the go to response when I ask manchildren why they still constantly wear shorts and graphic tee's like 9 year olds instead of real clothes.
> 
> There's also a real lack of shame in this society.  See fat people, fur fags, cosplayers outside of conventions for proof of this.


People that say "it isn't comfortable" have likely bought any business or dress clothes they own off the rack (and probably at a massive retailer like Wal-Mart or Kohl's) and not had them properly tailored or made from decent material. Considering brand new material that fits properly, gabardine pants are significantly more comfortable than jeans are. But most people don't even bother to buy clothes that fit them properly.

A quality suit you've had made to your measurements and in a cut that flatters your physique looks and feels amazing.


----------



## Oglooger (Dec 30, 2020)

Sir Bartleby Montclair said:


> I think the biggest thing though is just formality is gradually going away. My husband has a white collar job in a major city. He wears casual button downs and chinos everyday and people always ask him what he's dressed up for. His co-workers wear jeans and sweatpants most of the time. It's so weird to me that offices are letting employees show up like that now.


It's not just with clothing but also tablemanners.
Somehow I'm considered highclass for knowing what spoon.fork is for what, putting the napkin on my lap and I notice that my mates will slurp on their soup in public; and lets not forget putting elbows on the table.
Last year I decided to visit distant family for Christmas and apperantly stood out because I decided to dress nicely and not hyper casual.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Dec 30, 2020)

I think back in the day, people also stayed closer to the same size throughout adulthood. Combined with the fact that the in/out of fashion was on a much longer cycle and the incremental little style changes that fell in between were things you could accomplish by altering existing pieces (changing collars, for example, collars weren’t always attached; updating a dress with new ribbons; changing out buttons), that meant you actually could wear the same clothes for many years. Also people knew how to sew, or else they were wealthy enough to pay someone who did. Since you’d maybe go up two sizes tops your entire adult life, that’s very easy to let out a bit. I believe seam allowances were much more generous as well, under the assumption that some letting out would happen over time. 

Lbr, most people now cannot get into their clothes from high school. Back then it was not uncommon at all.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 30, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> You say boomer-ish, when a lot of it had to do with the boomer generation casualizing everything due to "a necktie is like a noose, man" or some similar bullshit. Hippie iconoclasm had a lot to do with the casualization of America. In my grandparents' generation (Greatest), the reason you dressed well in the workplace or at social functions like church was because it was considered a show of respect- I'm dressing well because I value you, and have taken extra time and trouble to look less like a slob.
> 
> People that say "it isn't comfortable" have likely bought any business or dress clothes they own off the rack (and probably at a massive retailer like Wal-Mart or Kohl's) and not had them properly tailored or made from decent material. Considering brand new material that fits properly, gabardine pants are significantly more comfortable than jeans are. But most people don't even bother to buy clothes that fit them properly.
> 
> A quality suit you've had made to your measurements and in a cut that flatters your physique looks and feels amazing.


Hey, these don't come cheap y'know. Around my parts they come around three grand. Way easier to just buy one off the rack.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Dec 30, 2020)

My theory is the change is due to expense. A full suit and tie really adds up. A full blown men's jacket especially so. It can be really expensive to replace them from the normal wear and tear standpoint. 

A lot of places are switching to business casual. (Polo shirt, belt, kaki/black dress pants.) Still nice looking and more comfortable for most.

For general wear, I'm betting it's just people not wanting to be bothered unless they are going out to a social event, bar, or nightclub. (Or trying to get hookups/sex.)


----------



## Kosher Dill (Dec 30, 2020)

Aqua Panda said:


> My theory is the change is due to expense. A full suit and tie really adds up.


But we're in the globalized age of slave-produced clothing. All clothes, including suits, are cheaper than they've ever been. The exception is the top-end handmade stuff, since that is an increasingly specialized niche - somewhat captured by the conspicuous consumption demographic.


----------



## millais (Dec 30, 2020)

People have come to value personal comfort over appearance and perception. I am in a place that gets to 110F in the summer, and I find I am the only one who is still wearing full length trousers and jackets in the heat. The physical discomfort can be hard sometimes, especially when major physical exertion is required in that kind of heat, but up until recently, people were accustomed to putting up with it


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 30, 2020)

From what I've seen, there seems to be a small but noticeable cohort of men that put a lot of effort into how they dress.  These are the dudes who'll fuss over details that most people wouldn't think about yet the overall attention to detail is noticeable on a subconscious level.  By details I mean things such as insisting on wearing canvassed jackets, having the right amount of shirt cuff showing underneath their jacket, pocket squares and so on.  The thing is that these dudes are still in the minority, even in the largest of cities.  

If you want some hope that not all is lost wrt to the way men dress, have a look at StyleForum sometime.


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 30, 2020)

Maurice Caine said:


> Hey, these don't come cheap y'know. Around my parts they come around three grand. Way easier to just buy one off the rack.


You can buy a fairly inexpensive suit from one of those suit warehouses run by a greasy Persian and have it tailored for not too much money.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Dec 31, 2020)

millais said:


> People have come to value personal comfort over appearance and perception. I am in a place that gets to 110F in the summer, and I find I am the only one who is still wearing full length trousers and jackets in the heat. The physical discomfort can be hard sometimes, especially when major physical exertion is required in that kind of heat, but up until recently, people were accustomed to putting up with it


Bullshit. They had low status people do it and nobody cared how they dressed.

If you honestly think people were wearing full duds toiling in manual labor in 110 degree heat back in the day, you are delusional. Gentlemen at the very least stripped to shirtsleeves though most went shirtless if there were no ladyfolk around.

The whole point of high fashion back in the day was wearing elaborate shit to prove that you weren't one of the grubby commoners. It was designed to be impractical. If you tried working in full kit there is a good chance you would get heat exhaustion. 110F ain't no joke, son. It'll kill you.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Dec 31, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> You can buy a fairly inexpensive suit from one of those suit warehouses run by a greasy Persian and have it tailored for not too much money.


A lot of the real junk, tailors will refuse to work on because you just can't do anything with them. The one I go to even has a list posted up front of what brands of suits are impossible to work with.


----------



## millais (Dec 31, 2020)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> Bullshit. They had low status people do it and nobody cared how they dressed.
> 
> If you honestly think people were wearing full duds toiling in manual labor in 110 degree heat back in the day, you are delusional. Gentlemen at the very least stripped to shirtsleeves though most went shirtless if there were no ladyfolk around.
> 
> The whole point of high fashion back in the day was wearing elaborate shit to prove that you weren't one of the grubby commoners. It was designed to be impractical. If you tried working in full kit there is a good chance you would get heat exhaustion. 110F ain't no joke, son. It'll kill you.


Shirtsleeves definitely, but I'm pretty sure that before the introduction of shorts and breathable footwear, everyone did their heavy lifting in the 110F heat with long trousers and workboots for lack of any alternative option, and they put their jackets and hats back on when they were finished.


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 31, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> You can buy a fairly inexpensive suit from one of those suit warehouses run by a greasy Persian and have it tailored for not too much money.


A well-fitting cheap suit looks better than an ill-fitting expensive one.



Kosher Dill said:


> A lot of the real junk, tailors will refuse to work on because you just can't do anything with them. The one I go to even has a list posted up front of what brands of suits are impossible to work with.


What criteria does your tailor use to determine what is junk?  Are we talking overall quality of construction, or are there specific red flags e.g. quality of fabric etc? I get why they'd have minimum criteria; whilst some less expensive suits can be improved with minor alterations, there comes a point where the alterations exceed the cost of the suit. Not a big deal if you're talking a secondhand Canali or Zegna that you've picked up for under $100, but you wouldn't spend $100 altering a $49 Walmart/Kmart court suit.


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 31, 2020)

millais said:


> Shirtsleeves definitely, but I'm pretty sure that before the introduction of shorts and breathable footwear, everyone did their heavy lifting in the 110F heat with long trousers and workboots for lack of any alternative option, and they put their jackets and hats back on when they were finished.


Lots of people wear full-arm and leg covering clothing in hot weather to prevent sunburn.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Dec 31, 2020)

millais said:


> Shirtsleeves definitely, but I'm pretty sure that before the introduction of shorts and breathable footwear, everyone did their heavy lifting in the 110F heat with long trousers and workboots for lack of any alternative option


This seems about right. You can search the Library of Congress for "longshoremen", "stevedores", and the like, and see photos of them at work.


			http://www.loc.gov/pictures/search/?q=stevedores&sg=true
		

Here's a good one from the 1930s with various states of clothed-ness: https://www.loc.gov/pictures/resource/fsa.8a24358/



Robert Sanvagene said:


> What criteria does your tailor use to determine what is junk? Are we talking overall quality of construction


I believe it's construction. Indochino is the only specific "no-go" I remember offhand.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Dec 31, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> Lots of people wear full-arm and leg covering clothing in hot weather to prevent sunburn.


And it adds a layer of protection from cuts scrapes burns etc. Denim jeans became a thing because that's what working men wore. Levi's whole thing was they put steel rivets in them to make them more durable for work clothing.


Kosher Dill said:


> This seems about right. You can search the Library of Congress for "longshoremen", "stevedores", and the like, and see photos of them at work.
> 
> 
> http://www.loc.gov/pictures/search/?q=stevedores&sg=true
> ...


Minus the hi-vis vest and hardhats this isn't terribly different than what they wear today. Long pants, steel toes, a light shirt, etc.

Point is, nobody dressed like a fashionable dandy and ever did manual labor. It simply didn't happen. The clothes aren't built for it. You wore working man's gear which later became fashionable later because of it's simple functionality and the snubbing of the hollow morals of the high society dickbags of the gilded age.


----------



## VIPPER? (Dec 31, 2020)

The whole "people don't dress nice anymore!" usually reeks of fedora-tipping, but people do still follow fashion. If you've ever seen an arab wearing oddly-padded jeans or a soyboy wearing a giant padded jacket in +2 weather, you've seen someone "dressing up" for their day out. For a long time, fashion has tended to follow labourers, too, as others have already said. Hence the weird padded jeans and giant jackets, evocative of people who get up and down off their knees all day or spend long times in the outdoors doing Ever So Manful Things.

Keep in mind also that things like double-breasted suits and literal fedoras were all that were available when they were popular, and themselves were borne of utility -- the double breasted suit comes from shit like chefs' jackets that were made that way to protect you from heat and be reversible for when you inevitably get a pot of soup dumped on you but still have to go out and meet some high profile client. Avoid a burn AND have a clean surface to show off all at once! Then it mutates into the modern suit where half the buttons don't go anywhere. Same for brimmed hats. Umbrellas are mechanically complicated and clothes weren't waterproof, so you wear a brimmed hat that keeps the rain out of your face and off your shoulders. Waterproof clothes get cheap and umbrellas can be made from cheap stamped metal, so hats fall by the wayside, and umbrellas die too because eventually everything comes with a plasticized hood. Even pocket squares follow the same dynamic. They fell out of favour around the time people started carrying around those dumb little packets of tissues. Fleming even made fun of it in "You Only Live Twice" (the book, not the weird fever dream movie) where Bond's new Japanese handler tells him off for keeping a dirty rag full of boogers in his pocket instead of using cheap throwaway paper.

People have always dressed in cheap shit too. A suit might seem expensive and like a special thing now, so it looks like everyone Back Then dressed up so nice, but consider how easy it is to make a suit compared to anything else available then -- it's made up of panels, probably of cotton or some other plant fiber, made on a completely mechanized loom. Compare that to something like a knit sweater, or even a heavy cloak. Those things are complicated to make, or require huge bolts of continuous and expensive material. A suit is made of stitched-together panels. They looked good and fit nicely, but once you're making that kind of thing, it's not hard to make a few cuts and re-stitch it to fit. Compare it to gammy knitting you a sweater that actually fits on the first try. The latter is a fucking miracle and takes a goddamn month to make, with intimate knowledge of your measurements. Or you could wear a leather cloak, that requires half of a horse's hide all in one piece and manages to be too hot for winter and too cold for summer. The suit jacket was cheap, functional, and prolific in comparison to anything else you could wear in the day. No wonder everyone had a couple, just like everyone now has a few beloved hoodies or poly jackets.



Kosher Dill said:


> But we're in the globalized age of slave-produced clothing. All clothes, including suits, are cheaper than they've ever been.


Textiles are probably the oldest industry, even older than prostitution. Clothes have always been very cheap, and produced en masse, by every poor person who has at least one hand. Even reading accounts of poor people coming to the new world, it's almost always to come over and end up producing clothing. There's even a jewish phrase for it, which persists to this day as a catchall for shitty low-cost low-reward industry done by the poor and unadventurous -- "Schmata Business", literally "rag business", from when poor jews would settle in new york or somewhere near and do piecework or straight-up collect and resell rags to be made into aprons or cheap hats or somesuch. Or just go into making those aprons and hats.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Dec 31, 2020)

VIPPER? said:


> Textiles are probably the oldest industry, even older than prostitution. Clothes have always been very cheap, and produced en masse, by every poor person who has at least one hand. Even reading accounts of poor people coming to the new world, it's almost always to come over and end up producing clothing. There's even a jewish phrase for it, which persists to this day as a catchall for shitty low-cost low-reward industry done by the poor and unadventurous -- "Schmata Business", literally "rag business", from when poor jews would settle in new york or somewhere near and do piecework or straight-up collect and resell rags to be made into aprons or cheap hats or somesuch.


The difference is that those poor New York Jews had to be paid at least enough that they wouldn't literally starve to death in New York. We're not constrained by even that limit anymore - now we just have to pay enough for slaves not to die faster than they can be replaced in whatever third-world hellhole is cheapest this week, plus a bit of freight charges on a Chinese container ship.

You can read some actual figures for the British market here:


			https://conversation.which.co.uk/money/cost-of-suit-mad-men-ear-sixties/


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 31, 2020)

No, but really what do you need to be decently well dressed? Pair of chinos, cheap dress shoes, and a button-up shirt, maybe something like a camp shirt? 

Something like this dude, maybe:


----------



## JokahBaybee (Jan 4, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> But we're in the globalized age of slave-produced clothing. All clothes, including suits, are cheaper than they've ever been. The exception is the top-end handmade stuff, since that is an increasingly specialized niche - somewhat captured by the conspicuous consumption demographic.


Well consider that it's not just about the production cost, it's also about how it fits. Things like jeans and t shirts are a lot less fickle  when it comes to having them fit, especially when elastic is involved, because nobody is going to call you out for wearing an ill-fitting t shirt, but with suits, the entire _point_ is to have it fit, which means even for off the rack suits, a lot of the production cost comes from having a much larger range of sizes, meaning the price has to be higher to compensate, not to mention suit jackets need padding and construction, which makes it harder to churn out of a factory.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 4, 2021)

JokahBaybee said:


> Well consider that it's not just about the production cost, it's also about how it fits. Things like jeans and t shirts are a lot less fickle when it comes to having them fit, especially when elastic is involved, because nobody is going to call you out for wearing an ill-fitting t shirt, but with suits, the entire _point_ is to have it fit


Right, but this has always been true, so I don't think it factors in one way or the other when it comes to the decline of professional attire over time.


----------



## Brahma (Jan 4, 2021)

My 





Kosher Dill said:


> A lot of the real junk, tailors will refuse to work on because you just can't do anything with them. The one I go to even has a list posted up front of what brands of suits are impossible to work with.


My dry cleaner had a sign up saying he doesn't accept Inditex brands for pretty similar reasons. He says Primark it's better made


----------



## Geoff Peterson (Jan 5, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> No, but really what do you need to be decently well dressed? Pair of chinos, cheap dress shoes, and a button-up shirt, maybe something like a camp shirt?
> 
> Something like this dude, maybe:
> 
> View attachment 1819916


That photo has prompted another, somewhat less stupid question for a topic in my mind: What happened to not being complete fucking fatasses?


----------



## RMQualtrough (Jan 6, 2021)

I usually go with a tee. Shows more skin and I'm a complete slut.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jan 6, 2021)

I was a bit horrified about how certain people came dressed to my grandmother's funeral. I was always told that you got dressed for a funeral. Even if you had very little you went out and got something secondhand or borrowed clothes.

You should have a warm weather dress outfit and a cold weather dress outfit. Even if you aren't going to wear them any time soon put them away so you will be ready.

i try to dress nice every day and I get made fun of and called a Mormon because I am not a huge fan of pants. i think dresses and skirts are easier to wear, warmer in winter and cooler in summer. it's amazing how much hell you get just for not wanting to be a slob. 

Although I find that when decent people think you just came from church they tend to be very nice and helpful to you. It pays to look nice.


----------



## JokahBaybee (Jun 12, 2021)

What do you think would have to happen for people to start dressing in suits again (and doing it well? These days the average Joe probably finds the idea of spending $200 (at least) on clothing that they hardly have an excuse to wear (most dress codes are in the toilet)? And tailoring? What's that? It seems the average normie has an overall lack of care or knowledge about how, if they even bother wearing a suit, to do it right, even for something important like their own wedding.


----------



## Pitere pit (Jun 12, 2021)

Another issue with clothing is that teens and adults wear the same things. You can see a 40 year old man with a snapback and hoodie just like a 15 year old. The same with women.
Dressing smart is not too expensive after all, but people right now would rather spend on 200 bucka air jordans than a nice suit because they don't need it. Most workplaces outside of retail and high end jobs don't have a dress code anymore.


----------



## Billy Beer (Jun 13, 2021)

Price isn't an issue for most, as they will slap down £150 on jeans without a second thought, when a three-piece suit, shoes, belt and tie can be picked up for <£200. Sure it's off the rack, but a cheap suit looks smarter than the best designer wear.

For me, being a working-class scumbag, i prefer wearing suits but i hardly ever do, outside of occasions that require such attire.

However, i usually doss about in shorts, trackies and sometimes jeans. I look like a scruffy cunt and i know it. The reason i don't dress smart 100% of the time is because there's nobody around here that is worth me dressing up for. That might sound daft, but why am i slapping on a shirt and trousers to go to Tesco, where half the people in there are other working-class scumbags either wearing PJ's, slutty beach-wear (not complaining) or scuffs?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 13, 2021)

Dysnomia said:


> i try to dress nice every day and I get made fun of and called a Mormon because I am not a huge fan of pants. i think dresses and skirts are easier to wear, warmer in winter and cooler in summer. it's amazing how much hell you get just for not wanting to be a slob.


If women go around dressing nice and feminine, they might attract a good man. That might result, eventually, in babies and functional families. That's racist and bad for the environment.


----------



## General Disarray (Jun 13, 2021)

Maybe if stylish, classic clothes still existed instead of this fast-fashion ultra-casual crap. Had I known then what I know now, I would have kept my work clothes wardrobe I had built up. Things also don't fit me well, I am slender and tall with basically no hips. Get pants to fit my waist and I have too much extra fabric around the ass. I just go with it now - work where I can wear sweats and a T-shirt and in one month, going work-from-home. As far as going out, we don't do that anyway - people get shot and I want nothing to do with this new PC shit. Can't even have a normal blue-collar conversation with people at the tavern, they don't exist like that anymore - it's all social justice shit and I don't need Aiden from the university criticizing my use of the word ape to describe the denizens of my particular community even when race was never brought up.


----------



## White Trash Motorsport (Jun 13, 2021)

I don’t have any issues with casual clothing being the norm, but I do have an issue with the number of people who just go around looking like shit. It’s not about cost, either, plain basics that actually fit properly look great and you can add accessories to dress them up a bit. There’s no excuse to get about in Lycra bodycon from Boohoo that’s two sizes too small so the world gets to appreciate your fat rolls unless you’ve got chronic body dysmorphia or you really want to pick up black guys. 
Don’t follow shitty trends, either. Nobody should be wearing pool slides with sports socks outside their house unless they’re putting out the bins. I don’t give a fuck if they’re Gucci, you look like a twat. On the opposite tack, I've yet to meet anyone who says ‘I don’t follow fashion’ that doesn’t look like they dressed from the Salvation Army bin in the dark.


----------



## topsikrets (Jun 13, 2021)

I'll continue to wear tracksuit pants a flannel and a bathrobe and there's nothing anyone can do about it.


----------



## General Disarray (Jun 13, 2021)

topsikrets said:


> I'll continue to wear tracksuit pants a flannel and a bathrobe and there's nothing anyone can do about it.


Do you sip White Russians all day too? That would really pull the look together.


----------

